# ARROWS HELP



## RICK11121 (Aug 10, 2009)

*ARROWS*​
ARROWS150.00%TUNEING150.00%


----------



## RICK11121 (Aug 10, 2009)

MY BOWS BEEN TUNED AND MY ARROWS LOOK LIKE THEY ARE WOBBALY IN FLIGHT WHAT ELSE COULD MAKES THIS HAPPEN


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Is it one arrow, or all of them?

When you say your bow is tuned, what do you mean? Paper tuned? Bare shaft tuned? Walkback tuned?

If its all your arrows doing it, than your bow isnt tuned, or its out of spec which would make proper tuning difficult if not impossible.

What kind of bow? Draw length? Draw weight?
What kind of arrow? Length? Point weight? Fletching type and orientation?
What kind of rest?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not tuned right, or arrows not spined right, or vanes contacting rest or shelf, or etc. You are going to have to eliminate the variables one by one.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Could be many many things... Most of the time its cause the rest is off. Mine needs adjusted cause my arrows tail.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If the flight is visibly unstable, your setup isn't "tuned". Having a bow tuned is a combination of a properly adjusted bow matched up with and set up to shoot properly spined arrows.

You pretty much need to go back to square one by bottoming out your limbs then backing out a turn at a time until you reach your desired weight & manufacturer recommended tiller height, then beginning the process of matching arrows & tuning (that means shooting through paper under controlled conditions, reading the tear, and making small adjustments to nock height & rest) from the ground up.

It's not overly difficult and with experience you can get darn close with your initial setup. Last night I put a new string on one of mine, set it up, did my intital tune, and I can confidently predict it will take maybe 10 minutes tops to shoot bulletholes when I get home tonight. To change the string, do the setup, and make my initial adjustments took maybe 20 minutes...

Truth be told you don't need a perfect bullethole, and actually may not be able to tune for one. If it's within 1/2" horizontal it's plenty close, but the vertical nock height has to be perfect.

In fact, back in the 90's when I was heavy into 3D, I ran into a couple very experienced 3D competitors who opined that the slightly less than perfect horizontal tear contributes to better accuracy as the arrow corrects the same each shot, where a perfect bullethole does not and so is more susceptible to form errors.

Could very well be, for sure both guys were a darn sight better at the game than I...


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

They may be flying just fine.You have to remember that the different color of the cock feather/vane can make it look like its wobbling when it's not as can the visual effect of the arrow passing through light/shadow enroute to the target.You need to eliminate these two possibility's first to be sure there even is a problem.


----------

